# Chemical Questions



## aggiezach (Feb 27, 2004)

Ok, I'm pretty excited, I just bought the film dev tank    and now I would like to get some suggestions on developers. Which brand/type do you all use? I've heard of Kodak d-76 Tri-X Dektol (for paper right?) I've heard people mention the Ilford stuff but I've never talked with anyone who has used it. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks in advance!

Zach


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 27, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm pretty excited, I just bought the film dev tank    and now I would like to get some suggestions on developers. Which brand/type do you all use? I've heard of Kodak d-76 Tri-X Dektol (for paper right?) I've heard people mention the Ilford stuff but I've never talked with anyone who has used it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Zach



Hey, congrats!! You'll have tons of fun developing!

For film developer I like Rodinal at 1:50 proportions. Very snappy, excellent contrast.  An oldie but goodie...


----------



## oriecat (Feb 27, 2004)

I am currently using Ilford's Ilfosol film developer.  I think it's 1:9.  Seems really good to me.  But I haven't tried many, just D-76 I think?


----------



## TheProf (Feb 28, 2004)

Ya I would have to agree with Mitika Rodinal is the bomb especially if you use it with T grain films (T-max) very good grain results and great tonal range!
Have fun!!


----------

